# New immigration IT system in New Zealand will speed up visa applications



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The New Zealand government is investing $75 million in a new IT system to improve the country’s immigration services. It wants to make the service more responsive, secure and timely and speed up visa applications, said Immigration minister Jonathan Coleman. ‘We are competing worldwide to recruit skilled and talented people and a new system will [...]

Click to read the full news article: New immigration IT system in New Zealand will speed up visa applications...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## relocatella (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link.

With such an investment, I would think some resources would be needed to work on the project. My husband says, if it's like the French system confused2: hopefully NZ is not as complicated as France is -for those who know what I mean  ) it is likely to last for years, meaning years work for the people working on the system.

However, he keeps telling me, he does not see any job offers in his IT branch of work. He says he is looking every day, browsing many sites, being ready to send his CV, but nothing in sight.

I keep reading on this forum and other places that skilled migrants are wanted. 

Maybe business is down in summertime? maybe jobs offers are more likely posted in Feb, when kids go back to school?


----------

